# Good Racing Bloodlines?



## BrittAnne (Jun 29, 2008)

I was wondering if you think it would be a good foal for racing if I breed these two. What do you think? Would anyone be interested in buying? For next year breeding?

http://www.pedigreequery.com/demons+fire

The mare never was raced due to an injury as a foal, but her parents won a lot.

http://www.pedigreequery.com/wendover2

And the stallion it doesn't say on there but he won $122,342


----------



## BrittAnne (Jun 29, 2008)

Please I need to know!!


----------



## MTaylor (Jul 17, 2008)

I will be the first to admit that I do not know TB blood lines that well, (Hanoverian person myself) but my concern (no matter what the breed) would be look how many times you see Nashrulla lines and Native Dancer lines on both the top and bottom of BOTH mare and stud. I would not not breed this combo for fear of major conf. issues. Makes me think of "In-breeding" or just plain bad genetics. Bold Ruler babies are known for poor attitudes as well which doesnt go well if for some reason you decide to use the offspring for hunters, dressage etc.

Best of luck!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

for thoroughbred breeding having black text (having too of the same sires is the lines called black or bold text cant remember which :lol: ) is good i dunno why but it is so he (i think ) has to bold or black and the mare has one soo it might be good but i would talk to someone who knows there stuff!! (i learnt this at the karaka sales lol)


----------



## Radley (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have printed out both lines and I will ask for you about breeding from same family.
I may not have an answer until next Tuesday for you but am attending a breeding course on Tuesday so can ask the Veterinary Lecturer if thats ok with you.

Regards
Radley


----------



## smokygirl (Aug 2, 2008)

I wouldn't breed them. Look for an outcross stallion w/ no Native Dancer, Northern Dancer, Raise A Native, etc. As it's getting clear to see, breeding to much to those can cause some issues in the legs. Eight Belles, Ruffian, Barbaro all had those lines. I'd look for a horse with Secretariet on the dam's side, and Man O War on top. IT will be hard to find, but it's worth it when you do.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The mare is better bred than the stallion but only on the sire's side with Unbridled being a good line. The Dam's dam line is only passable.

The stallion's line has nothing close up that is impressive at all.


----------



## Horserider (Aug 14, 2008)

> Makes me think of "In-breeding"


I've seen quarter horse bloodlines a hundred times worse than this. This is nothing in comparison to other horses I've seen. (not picking on quarter horses. I've seen horrible inbreeding in lots of breeds). 

Anyway. Demons Fire:

Sire was very nice. Winner of some nice races at 2 and 3 and even raced at 4 which is rare nowadays. Dam raced a lot 24 starts also rare these days. Tells me sire and dam are probably tougher than the average retire at 3 horses these days. Let's see Halo, Nasrullah, Count Fleet (triple crown winner) on sire's side. Bold Ruler, Swaps, Raise a Native, Nasrullah again, Nashua, Native Dancer, and Bed o' Roses on dam's side. I'd say dam's pedigree si very nice. 

Wendover:
Wow, wow, wow. Unbridled line. Let's see sire is WOW. Winner of some very good races and sire of good horses. Dam raced 42 times unheard of nowadays for winners. Won and placed in ungraded stakes it looks like at 4 and 5. other than that we have Mr. Prospector, Dr. Fager, Raise a Native, Flower Bowl, Bold Ruler. 

I don't know about breeding them. The foal will have * a lot * of Native Dancer and Bold Ruler. Little too much inbreeding if you ask me. The mare has amazing lines. If you really want a racing foal I'd suggest finding a proven stallion without so much Native Dancer.

Just my opinion and I'm definitely not an expert.


----------



## lizard13 (Aug 25, 2008)

*hello*

I don't agree with inbreeding at all I jus think it is wrong. I love the doc bar bloodlines but if you cross them too much I have seen some horrible outcomes they start to loose muscle mass and brains and legs and I know people dont agree with humans inbreeding so why would we do that to horses? please don't think im being rude I'm just voiceing my opinion. I know a bit about the thoroughbred bloodlines but I just lean towards different names to my preference. I do agree they are "decent" but they aren't "fantastic" Good luck with your search :wink:


----------



## BrittAnne (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks! I honestly didn't look that closely at the bloodlines! I don't think I will be breeding to him next year anyways, since the stud fee is high and I can't afford to breed next Demon next year. 

I also LOVE the Unbridled lines. Even though most of them are a little parrot mouthed. I recently owned an Unbridled grandson. Unbridled Buck by Unbridled Jet. He was so sweet! Would do anything I asked. But from racing his legs were shot at 6 years old. So I gave him away to be spoiled and used as a light trail horse.

Since I don't have the money to breed Demon next year. If anyone is interested in a breeding lease I am open! Of course it would have to be after her foaling in late March. Which I am aware that's a little late for Thoroughbreds! I bred her to Senter Stage http://www.sundownfarmva.com/senterstage.htm. But if anyone is interested just drop me and e-mail. Pictures are available !


----------



## *chucks* (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know a lot about thoroughbred bloodlines, but I'd like to say that crossing the two wouldn't be that bad of a thing as far as the fact that they have the same horses in their pedigrees. It's called linebreeding, and when done responsibly, can produce amazing horses. This is often done with show horses and race horses, and often results in a great foal. However, when done irresponsibly, a lot can go wrong.

Being that we're talking thoroughbreds, yes, the right lines help a horse's chance at being fast, unfortunately, until that offspring is in training at the track, there is absolutely NO guarantee that the foal will be a fast runner that will place or win in a race. Some of the best race horses today, have full and half siblings that have been sold for less than $2000. 

So if you're up to it, go for the breeding and see if your foal comes out as a nice prospect.


----------

